# Liquid Soul - Lowtech



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello to all ...

This is my new project.

Let the setup:

Name: Liquid Soul 
Date of assembly: 21/02/2008 
Dimensions: 80c x 30l x 40 cm.
Liters: 96 Liters

Subs: Trópica, grit of fine river washed 
Lighting: four LDD 25W 10000K 
Heating: Thermostat 300W Hagen 
Filtering: Tetra Whisper 30 
Other: CO2 DIY.

Flora: Cryptocoryne becketti, Vesicularia dubyana, Blyxa japonica, Tenellus amano, Echinodorus amazonicus, Anubias Lanceolata, Echinodorus Ozelat.

Fauna: Still unclear, but probably neons cardinais.

Photos:

*Front*


_*Anubias Lanceolata*_.


*Echinodorus Ozelot *


Thank's


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Really nice tank. I like how it is simple in that it doesn't have too much going on to distract your eye. It looks very natural. Also the photography is very nice.


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Afyounie said:


> Really nice tank. I like how it is simple in that it doesn't have too much going on to distract your eye. It looks very natural. Also the photography is very nice.


Thank's for commentáries.

update the topic and say that enter CO ² a day in the aquarium. The results were instantaneous. Who's idea was more like a Echinodorus Ozelot!

*Echinodorus Ozelot doing pearling *


*Details diffuser CO²*


*Front without much news *


*Briefing*


*higher. grass of mosses starting to build *


The aquarium is still quite algae. Today I will enter another _Parotocinclus Jumbo _leaving with two on the aquarium to accelerate the process of cleaning.

Thank's for all and sorry for english.


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Update...

_Flower of Anubia_







Flower of anubia


more photos in my blog

Thank's for all


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Update...

Neon's and new trunk whith _Vesicularia dubyana_



More photos in my Blog

Thank's


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay so i watched your slide show on you blog thing...very nice i like your other tanks as well...you must really love your cardinal tetras :-D

keep it up looking good


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for visiting my blog. Tomorrow will come to that aquarium two couples of apistogramma cacatuóides. So they are already in the aquarium I shot more pictures to show. 
Sorry for my English. 

Thanks


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Update:
New resident of the aquarium: Apistogramma Cacatuóides Triple Red



Regards.


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Update...

Aqua



























Apistogramma









More pictures in my blog.


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Really nice looking tank! Going to visit your blog soon!


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful apisto to go with your tank!


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks to all for comments.

Update...

Apistogramma (male) - Soon photos of female









Tank









Apisto looking for you! lol


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That is a great tank, it is a LESS IS MORE type tank, really clean and healthy.
Those are some of the best pics of A. Cacatoides I have seen and I have owned many of them.
And those photo's, show you much have some amazing specimins.
good work, I can't wait to visit your blog when I get off work.


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> That is a great tank, it is a LESS IS MORE type tank, really clean and healthy.
> Those are some of the best pics of A. Cacatoides I have seen and I have owned many of them.
> And those photo's, show you much have some amazing specimins.
> good work, I can't wait to visit your blog when I get off work.


 Thanks for comment. I am very happy that you enjoyed from my pictures and my tank. It will be greatly appreciated his visit on my blog.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I love your apistos!!!!!! What breeder did you buy from?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful! Gorgeous Apistogramma


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> I love your apistos!!!!!! What breeder did you buy from?


Thanks for the comment. These apistos are here of Brazil. I have a couple in this tank. I took off plus photos of it. I wait that it likes.











Tex Gal said:


> Beautiful! Gorgeous Apistogramma


Thanks for comment.

Now, one little update.



















More pictures in my blog


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

so they are wild caught?!?!?!


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> so they are wild caught?!?!?!


yes. They are the Amazon, but in nature they are not with that color so intense.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

still, incredible fish & tank, keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

great fish, it is very rare in some countries


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Again, thank you all for the comments and praise. I am very happy that they liked in my tank and my fish. 
Now a small upgrade. I hope you enjoy.

Apistogramma Cacatuódes var. Triple Red (male)









Apistogramma Cacatuódes var. Triple Red (female)









Tank









More photos in my blogspot

Regards. :wink:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow amazing!!! the tank has come along way!...how old is it now?


----------



## playaslk (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice tank


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> wow amazing!!! the tank has come along way!...how old is it now?


Thanks for comment. this tank is 2 months old.



playaslk said:


> very nice tank


Thanks... i am happy that you enjoy...



orlando said:


> Awesome pictures!


Thanks... i am happy that you enjoy...














































Regards...


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

just how many ozalet swords are there in the back corner?


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for comment bratyboy2... now one little update...



















sorry for background.

Regards...


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

thats really cool that you used java moss tied to slate as a foreground....Im definitely going to try that! I have a low tech tank my self.


----------



## HockiumGuru (May 2, 2008)

add some furcata rainbows and you have the exact same fish population as I do - however I think your male cockatoo apisto looks even better than mine (I never thought I'd see one that outdid mine too!)


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

rachpreach said:


> thats really cool that you used java moss tied to slate as a foreground....Im definitely going to try that! I have a low tech tank my self.


I am happy that you enjoyed the fact that the moss of java provided. I advise you to mount a lowtech. Maintaining it is very easy.



HockiumGuru said:


> add some furcata rainbows and you have the exact same fish population as I do - however I think your male cockatoo apisto looks even better than mine (I never thought I'd see one that outdid mine too!)


Thanks for comment. But you will not be possible to add the furcata rainbows, because I am disabling the aquarium. He go lead to a new assembly also lowtech.

I am posting the last shot of the assembly. In this weekend, the aquarium will be dismantled. The reason is a new assembly lowtech, a little different, but similar in some details.

I hope you have enjoyed the final result.










Comments are all welcome!!

Regards...


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

oh im really sad to see this go...but excited to see the next tank setup!


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> oh im really sad to see this go...but excited to see the next tank setup!


About the new assembly, the photos are already on my blog. The layout is not yet set and is missing plants. But once you are a little more complete I will publish here in the forum.
Thanks for comment.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

should be interesting!!!


----------

